# Black Widow: Scarlett Johansson gibt weiteres Statement zur Klage ab



## Icetii (23. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Widow: Scarlett Johansson gibt weiteres Statement zur Klage ab* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Widow: Scarlett Johansson gibt weiteres Statement zur Klage ab*


----------



## Basileukum (23. August 2021)

Also so "woke" geht es indem Fall in Hellywood nicht zu. 

Ist ja Ausbeutung, zudem muß man halt mal fragen, inwiefern man es da auch meint mit Frauen machen zu müssen, die Communitiy in diesem Bereich würde hier von angehendem "Femizid" sprechen. Zudem ist Scarlett ja noch eine Jüdin, da kommt dann nochmal ein anti-judaistischer Touch oben drauf. Ob das so toll ist was da abläuft weiß ich nun nicht.


----------



## hunterseyes (23. August 2021)

Der Film war eh nichts außergewöhnliches, eher ne art Trash für Zwischendurch.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Der Film war eh nichts außergewöhnliches, eher ne art Trash für Zwischendurch.


Das ist jeden selbst überlassen wie er den Film fand. Aber darum geht es doch auch gar nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2021)

> _Warum hat Disney so viel Angst davor, den Prozess öffentlich zu führen? _



vermutlich, weil disney davon ausgeht, den prozeß zu verlieren und keinen präzedenzfall schaffen will.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vermutlich, weil disney davon ausgeht, den prozeß zu verlieren und keinen präzedenzfall schaffen will.


Wenn das so wäre, würde Disney es dann nicht auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen, wenn sie schon im Vorfeld davon ausgehen das sie verlieren - das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.
Disney hat eine kleine Armee an PR und Beratern.
Da ist es wahrscheinlicher, daß die ihnen verklickert haben werden, daß man sich nicht auf eine öffentliche Schlammschlacht einläßt, bei der man nur verlieren kann, bzw. es nur schlechte Werbung gibt (und nein, der dümmliche Spruch "jede Werbung ist gute Werbung" trifft absolut nicht zu).
Die gute Scarlett und ihr Team haben von Anfang an jedes Stereotyp gezogen das man finden kann.
Diskriminierung von Frauen, arme unterdrückte Scarlett, Big Bad Disney etc. pepe.
Ein Großkonzern kann diese öffentliche Auseinandersetzung in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit nur verlieren, wenn er genau so agiert wie Scarletts Team.
Egal ob öffentlich oder nicht - am Ende urteilt ein Richter und dieser läßt sich hoffentlich nicht durch solche Machenschaften beeinflußen, sondern urteilt rein aufgrund der Faktenlage.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (1. Dezember 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Die gute Scarlett und ihr Team haben von Anfang an jedes Stereotyp gezogen das man finden kann.


Hast Du dazu vielleicht einen Link? Alles was ich dazu gelesen habe war halt, dass ihr zugesagt wurde, der Film werde im Kino erstveröffentlicht, und das ist halt nicht geschehen.


----------

